# Sony play station 3 won't turn on



## surya_sapui (Jul 18, 2018)

Dear Guys, 


 I have ps3 500gb but due to some how it fell from table & plastic body little broken but it's works for fine. But from last few days its on & getting red light as usual & I press power button to start then it become green light for few seconds then it's off. I try several times but it not working also change power cord but not resolve. 

I want to know what actually problem. If I send to Sony customer care then it will service in chargeable basis oy they can't. 
Kindly suggest & my location is kolkata. 


Model no attached... *uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20180717/4f40042d3749d7d2c7bf3189a619ebdf.jpg

Sent from my Redmi 3S using Tapatalk


----------



## quicky008 (Jul 18, 2018)

i am not sure about this but afaik sony doesn't provide any kind of repair options to out of warranty ps3s/ps4s in india-if its malfunctioning then i'm afraid you may have to discard it and get a new one.


----------



## billubakra (Jul 27, 2018)

Op
Contact customer support.

@quicky008 
Servicing generates a lot of money. Are you sure that they don't do any kind of repairs?


----------

